# Recommendations for food



## elle1515 (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

My 5 month old puppy has had loose or watery stools since we got him. I started him on Professional large breed puppy which the breeder was feeding him. Then I switched to Canidae a few weeks ago at the same time we started antibiotics for pyoderma. His stool continued to be loose and we thought it was related to the antibiotics. His is now in good health (no worms, pyoderma is gone, finished antibiotics) and has energy. We would like to get his stool firmed up. We took him off all treats this week and fed him rice and boiled ground beef. His stool finally firmed up but as soon as we started to introduce small amounts of canidae it returned to a loose consistency. 

I am off to buy a new food - any recommendations for a food that will help his sensitive stomach and also meet his nutritional needs? 

I am considering trying: 
Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Chicken Meal Rice and Oatmeal
Wellness Super5Mix Large breed
innova large breed puppy
Orijen Large Breed Puppy


Thanks!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine does really well on the Orijen LBP.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like there still could be a health issue going on. His stools are still not firm after 5 months? 

The link I posted was for an issue my puppy was having with pudding poop also. There are some really good posts and I would recommend reading it all the way though. Everyone in that thread really helped me narrow down the steps that I needed to take.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-whole-water-stool-situation.html#post1836708

I now have my Remy on Wellness Large Breed Puppy and he is doing great (finger crossed). He still has a sensitive stomach, and if I over feed him by a half a cup we get pudding at the end. He also is sensitive to anything he ingests, bully sticks...treats...you name it. So he is on a strict only kibble routine until his tummy settles down.

It might be worth testing for SIBO and EPI, and possibly a giardia antigen test. I never had my boy tested, but I was ready to do it if I didn't see improvement.

As far as your food choices, all are good, I would lean toward the last three as well as Blue Buffalo LBP
I also heard Solid Gold was good in the LBP variety.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy :thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your dog has Purebreditis.
my dog had runny stools on and off
untill he was 5 months or older.

we switched food several times.
sometimes we switched food
because of the loose stools and
sometimes we switched because
our dog stopped eating whatever we fed him.

we never fed our puppy puppy food.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I grew my current young dog on Orijen LB puppy. He has reached a year old and I will continue him on it for a bit longer even. 

He has great substance, energy and coat quality. His hips look good on xray at a year old. 

I preferred the Orijen over the Blue Buffalo and Solid Gold because of the amount of meat protein I was able to get in the Orijen.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Mine does really well on the Orijen LBP.


Elvis is doing very well on this too. In my research, this appeared to be perfect for what I was looking for in a quality food for my pup.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Antibiotics upset the delicate balance of bacteria in the gut and some experience diarrhea as a direct side effect. A quality probiotic and/or live culture yogurt (if the dog is not lactose intolerant) should be used when administering antibiotics. You may need to feed the rice/beef diet longer, with the probiotic to get the gut back to functioning properly.

As for food, my vote goes to Orijen. IMO the best for pups. VERY slow transition and only when the pup has had good stool for some time. Watch the amount fed, it is a common problem for people to over feed, get diarrhea, then suspect the food is bad.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

try Eukanauba (or however you spell it). we had ours on blue buffalo and his stool was way too loose. so i started to mix blue buffalo with some garbage food.

then i just decided to try another premium brand, and Eukanauba has been great.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> try Eukanauba (or however you spell it). we had ours on blue buffalo and his stool was way too loose. so i started to mix blue buffalo with some garbage food.
> 
> then i just decided to try another premium brand, and Eukanauba has been great.


Do not feed Eukanuba  It is a terrible brand just like Iams, Science Diet, Dog Chow and Kibbles and Bits.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

chicagojosh said:


> try Eukanauba (or however you spell it). we had ours on blue buffalo and his stool was way too loose. so i started to mix blue buffalo with some garbage food.
> 
> then i just decided to try another premium brand, and Eukanauba has been great.


Eukanuba can in no way, shape or form be considered premium, unless one believes the main ingredients in a dog food should be corn and whole grain sorghum. (hint:marketing trickery allows chicken to be labeled as the first ingredient)


Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy

_Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Brewers Rice, Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product......_


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> Eukanuba can in no way, shape or form be considered premium, unless one believes the main ingredients in a dog food should be corn and whole grain sorghum. (hint:marketing trickery allows chicken to be labeled as the first ingredient)
> 
> 
> Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy
> ...


:thumbup: Amen!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

elle1515 said:


> I am considering trying:
> Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Chicken Meal Rice and Oatmeal
> Wellness Super5Mix Large breed
> innova large breed puppy
> ...


i had great success on the orijen LBP, but my pup could not handle grains at all, so i was forced to go grainless. other than the Nutro, ive seen lots of gsd owners happy with all of those.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> i had great success on the orijen LBP, but my pup could not handle grains at all, so i was forced to go grainless. other than the Nutro, ive seen lots of gsd owners happy with all of those.


 
I've actually been hearing alot of complaints about Nutro recently


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, I 'm confused I thought Orijen is grain less


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jakeandrenee said:


> Ok, I 'm confused I thought Orijen is grain less


 
_it is._

_yes, my statement was confusing. i meant to convey that i never had a chance to try the others for very long due to my pups intolerance to grains, thus i ended up on the orijjen. had i had the option, i might have been willing to give the others a chance.(other than the Nutro)_


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

We rotate between raw and Wellness Core (which is made to cater to the raw feeding philosophy) and our dogs are doing great!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy :thumbup:


BB is Onyx favorite you can get a $5 off coupon from there site.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

emsoskar said:


> We rotate between raw and Wellness Core (which is made to cater to the raw feeding philosophy) and our dogs are doing great!


 
he was asking about his puppy, so core wouldy really be an option.


----------



## WGSDlover (Mar 25, 2010)

For puppies I think Orijen LBP is the best, Wellness is also good, BB is ok, but I wouldn't consider Innova anymore.  I am finishing up my last bag of INNOVA LBP right now, they were bought out by Proctor and Gamble and everything else they have bought has turned to crap.... I am not willing to take that chance, so I am just changing now back to Orijen. I read somewhere else that companies don't have to change their labels for up to 6 months after they change their recipe!!! Ugh no thanks, I wanna know what my dog is getting. As someone else said on a different thread ...." Next thing you know we will be buying Innova next to Kibbles and Bits at the gas station" lol. Anyway, I think Orijen, Wellness, or BB are all ok. I don't like NUTRO, has major issues with my dog on it, plus they have had quite a few recalls. I like grainless so Orijen LBP it is for my Skye, and Orijen Adult it is for my Colt  Hope you find something that works for you. You may just need to stick to a certain food for a while and not switch around, to let his stools get firmer. The antibiotics disturb their normal good bacteria and flora and keeping their diet consistent is important until they firm up again.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our dogs LOVE Nature's Variety dry and frozen raw food. They've been eating rabbit kibble and raw venison or chicken patties since the day they came home and haven't had any problems at all. It's the only food our vet recommends and sells. I also give them cooked eggs, Greek yogurt because of the high protein, cooked green beans, sweet potatoes, raw bones with meat. They'll pretty much eat anything but I think the base meal of Nature's Variety has worked out really well.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've heard good things about Blue Buffalo LargeBreed Puppy/Dog Food. I'm personally switching my pup to it.


----------

